# Understanding collet replacements / extensions



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

We get a lot of questions about collets and extensions so here is a reference thread about them. For your router to work properly it is important to have the correct collet/nut on it. Some brands have tighter tolerances than others. The exact taper of the collet is critical too. If the angle is off 1/2° you can have vibration that will ruin your router or it may work fine. It is not worth taking a chance of damaging your router over a $15 - $25 replacement collet. Knowing the model number is not enough to get a replacement collet. Designs change and the model number may not. This is where those other numbers on your router come into play. When ordering a replacement collet (or any part) be sure to have all the numbers off your router. A good example of this is DeWalt model numbers may be the same in the US and the UK but the parts are different. The additional numbers guarantee that you get the part you need.

Precision high quality aftermarket collets/nuts are available from sources like Elaire Corp. in Ohio. The tolerances are much better than factory standards so you are less likely to have any problems.

Collet replacement devices: there are two types available. The first was The Eliminator chuck. You replace the factory collet and nut with this device. It has a cam that is tightened into the side of your bit's shank by a hex screw. The Eliminator gives you twice the holding power of your factory collet/nut. Many people over tighten this style of device and the cam wedges into the bit shank (or reducing bushing) and sticks. Backing off the hex screw and tapping on the device will release the stuck bit/reducer. If you follow the instructions you should not have problems. Cam locking devices can put small marks on your bit's shank. With The Eliminator you gain about 1/2" of cutter depth.

The second type is the Musclechuck. This is a very different device from The Eliminator although they look similar. The Musclechuck replaces your factory collet/nut. A hex screw compresses the entire diameter of the end of the Musclechuck gripping the bit (or reducing bushing) 360°. The Musclechuck can not mark your bit's shank and it has 4 times the gripping power of the factory collet/nut or twice the gripping power of The Eliminator. You also gain about 1/2" of cutter depth.
(This information provided by forum member JohnD426 who invented/patented both The Eliminator and the Musclechuck)

We have to include the Xtreme Xtension with these devices. The "XX" installs in your factory collet/nut or either of the above devices to give you an additional 2-1/4" of cutting depth. The "XX" is a cam locking device and it can mark your bit's shank.

All of these devices are dynamically balanced and include instructions to ensure you get good results while using them. They all work as long as you follow the instructions. This Saturday we will take photos of all of these devices in use and post them.

Extensions are available from many sources and they differ from brand to brand. MLCS offers two extensions for use in 1/2" collet routers: the first accepts 1/4" shank bits and gives an extra 2" of cutting depth; the second is for 1/2" shank bits and gives an extra 2-1/4" of cutting depth. You can NOT use reducer bushings with this type of extension. BobJ3 has machined the shank on one of these so it fits 1/4" collet routers and reports it works well.

Infinity Cutting Tools offers an extension that provides an additional 2-1/4" of cutting depth. This is for use in 1/2" shank routers only and it can be used with reducer bushings.

Whiteside offers an extension for use in 1/2" shank routers that is intended for CNC use with 1/4" shank bits.

There are others out there but these cover the types available. 

Photo 1 is the group shot. Photo 2 is The Eliminator. Photo 3 is the Musclechuck. Photo 4 is the Xtreme Xtension. Photo 5 is the Infinity Cutting Tools extension.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Mike this is a good post and you have written it all very clearly, I regularly use router extensions to get more reach in the router table and I have both a 1/4 and 1/2 versions of photo 5 and they are both very useful so this is all good advice for the forum. NGM


----------



## PRDarnell (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks, Mike!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I am surprised nobody has asked about the number 2 on the side of the Musclechuck. I have several of these and decided to put the type number on the side for rapid identification. I am really impressed with the performance of the Musclechuck.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

In all the years that I've been using routers I have only on one project needed to use my CMT extension. The reason being is that I use templates for a high number of my projects and I design the templates where possible based on a 40mm template guide (1.5" would be fine)
The main advantage of this is that the collet/chuck can pass THROUGH the guide allowing much greater depth of cut. 
This afternoon I spent routing a big project which was an excellent test for my new MUSCLECHUCK. I believe that it has been around for some time and if so has been a closely guarded secret. Apart from soft start/variable speed, this chuck is surely the most significant breakthrough in router technology since routers were invented. Within the next week or so I shall be posting a photo-shoot of the above mentioned project. But here and now I must repeat that I'm incredibly excited with this MUSCLECHUCK, it's just so fast and easy to change bits, believe me guys, I don't often get this excited with a new tool, If I were a few years younger I would attempt to get the Australian franchise because just about every routologist is going to buy one or more. Unfortunately, at the present time there doesn't appear to be one made for the Triton router which I have in the table, I know of course that bits can be changed from above the table but a MUSCLECHUCK will improve this great table router even further. This shot clearly shows how the chuck can pass through the 40mm template guide.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Harry, you will be happy to learn that a Musclechuck for the Triton is under development at this time. Once the prototypes have been thoroughly tested they will be made available on musclechuck.com and at their UK partner woodrat.com.


----------



## johnjbullock (Dec 11, 2010)

It would be helpful to know which of the devices have router specific models and which chucks are universal. I have a Make 3612BR router and would like to know what devices are compatible with that unit.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

John, your 3612BR router uses a Type 4, this was verified. It is the 3600BR that uses a different style of collet.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Great info and written well, thanks


----------



## samurai (Aug 14, 2011)

*Hitachi M12sc*



Mike said:


> I am surprised nobody has asked about the number 2 on the side of the Musclechuck. I have several of these and decided to put the type number on the side for rapid identification. I am really impressed with the performance of the Musclechuck.


Hi Mike!!
last year I have sent email to Martin Godfrey if he has musclechuck for Hitachi M12sc but he was kind enough and direct my email to John for direct dealing.
unfortunately he didn't have musclechuck collet for Hitachi M12SC.
I would love to buy if he would have this size in future


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Singh, you can order the Type 3, it is the version that fits your router.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

*News flash!*

John likes the forums and decided to do something special just because you are viewing this on the forums. John has offered a 5% discount to you for anything you purchase from him. No strings attached, no coupons, this is not a sale. This is just a little something extra for forum members. To purchase Musclechuck items at this 5% discount click this link:

http://www.musclechuck.com/routerforum/

I think this is a very nice gesture on John's part... Thanks John!


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

*Mike,* Thank you for the information!

This is very interesting... *BUT...*

In looking at all of the specs, I could NOT find that it was OK for my *Hitachi KM12VC* router...

What is SO DIFFERENT about all Routers that cause them to be incompatible with the MuscleChuck?

I wouldn't be a bit surprised that SOME of these products are OK for my Hitachi KM12VC... *but, I do not KNOW.*

Also, when ordering, we call the Company, and order the stuff... *How do we contact John for the 5% discount? Just ask for John? ... *and they'll know??

Thank you very much!

*EDIT:*

I see that M-12VC is covered... I guess the K just means it's part of a Kit BUT would work??

Does the Assembly Bushing just allow 1/4" shafts to be used, vs 1/2" bits??

What is the purpose of the Assembly Setting Rings? Depth control? What?

I guess one couldn't use a 1/8" Allen Wrench... BUT needs to buy a special Allen Wrench for the job??


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Joe, to get the 5% discount all you need to do is click the link in post #12. John accepts PayPal. 

It is critical that the shape/length of the collet and the fit of the collet nut are exactly right so there is no vibration. 

How this process works: Sometimes a collet/nut part number is the same for multiple models so it is added to the fit list. If not John buys the router and takes all the critical measurements himself. In some situations the specifications exactly match a different router. If not a batch of prototypes is built and tested. Needless to say this is expensive and takes time. John backs his products with a 100% money back guarantee.

The Xtreme Xtension works in all 1/2" collets.

You need the Type 3 Joe. The Allen/hex wrench is a 4 mm metric T handle. If you already have one you do not need to order another. John tested several brands for torque twist before he choose the wrench he sells. The Musclechuck accepts 1/2" shanks or you can use the Assembly (reducer) bushings with the corresponding bit shanks. The lip on the bushings rides against the face of the Musclechuck to ensure proper insertion of the bushing. The Assembly rings allow rapid setting of the correct amount of your bit shank into the Musclechuck or Assembly bushing. (something for a production shop) I slide the bit into the bushing and then insert it into the Musclechuck.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Mike said:


> Joe, to get the 5% discount all you need to do is click the link in post #12. John accepts PayPal.
> 
> It is critical that the shape/length of the collet and the fit of the collet nut are exactly right so there is no vibration. It is not that the Musclechuck is incompatible with your router; a Musclechuck has not been verified to fit your Hitachi yet.
> 
> ...


Mike why not post  to form I would also like to know?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I do not understand what you are asking John?

This is the link --> http://www.musclechuck.com/routerforum/


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Will the Musclechuck fit my Hitachi KM12VC, I never even thought about it, though is was same motor just that it was a comb kit( but before I drop 85 dollars sure would like know if it fits this the only router that I own that is even possibly to use it on
The 2 wrench system is the only I do not like about this router


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Yes John, your router takes the Type 3 Musclechuck.

You and Joe both own Hitachi M12VC routers that were sold in a kit... hence KM12VC.

This is like people who own any version of the Bosch 1617, 1617EVS or kits with multiple bases like the 1617EVSPK or 1617EVSTB all should order the Type 4.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Thank you
Of coarse you know your answer cost me money
But this is why I like form did not know they made such a tool ( and that works for me)


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

John if you like the Musclechuck half as much as Harry or I do you will be very happy with your purchase.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Mike
It is on the way


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Mike said:


> I am surprised nobody has asked about the number 2 on the side of the Musclechuck. I have several of these and decided to put the type number on the side for rapid identification. I am really impressed with the performance of the Musclechuck.


Mike one of the things that I have noticed since I have been on the USA hardware sites is that there is a long list of items that are not available from the usual sources here in Australia, I always put that down to my belief that their buyers just don't know what they are looking at when they see a different looking item, there are three or four distributors here that could update their catalog and include some of them, however when I saw this post for the first time then I had never seen your muscle chuck myself. NGM


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Neville, I am going to contact one of the good shopping choices in Oz about carrying some additional products. Most businesses are interested in new products that will make them money so maybe some of the good stuff will make it's way down under.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I just heard from Martin at Woodrat in the UK and he is offering the Musclechuck 5% discount to members who call in their order and mention they heard about it on routerforums. Something extra for our members in the UK and Europe.


----------



## Oldmcst (Jun 15, 2013)

*Router bearing overload*



Mike said:


> I just heard from Martin at Woodrat in the UK and he is offering the Musclechuck 5% discount to members who call in their order and mention they heard about it on routerforums. Something extra for our members in the UK and Europe.




I've been reading with interest this info on collet extensions. There have been no comments on possible bearing overload on the router. Is that a reasonable question?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

It is an excellent question Ernie. Whenever possible you should not use an extension since the routers bearings are not designed for them. Some jobs like bowl and tray routing can not be completed unless you have an extension. This is why most instructions tell you to hog out the bulk of the material with a Forstner bit and then clean it up and make a finish cut with your router.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

*Update*

More routers have been verified to work with the Musclechuck. The list will be updated on the site soon.

Hitachi M12V2 and M12VE work with the Type 3. The M12V uses a different collet and has not been verified yet.

Craftsman 26620 uses the Type 4.

Festool OF2200EB uses a Type 2.

Triton TRA001 will use a Type 8. This should be available 10/01/2013.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I am getting Musclechucks fitted on several of my routers. So far no balance problems.


----------



## samurai (Aug 14, 2011)

Rockler start selling musclechuck


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I submitted a review to Rockler with a note to the editor to correct the wrench size to 4 mm, not 5 mm they listed.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

I also see amazon is selling musclechuck s


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Woodline has been selling them for a while. They just added them to their Amazon listings. Forum members get the best price by ordering from the link I posted.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Here's a Old post from 3 years ago

http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/30333-muscle-chuck.html


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

BJ, to use the 1/4" bronze sleeve the full length slot must be aligned with the slot in the Musclechuck. 

The type 4 Musclechuck fits these Craftsman routers; 27669, 2767, 27666, 2768, 27683, 27680.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The Type 7 Musclechuck fits Ryobi RE 180 PL, RE 180 L1,RE 180 PL2, RE 1803-1BK


----------



## samurai (Aug 14, 2011)

just received my Musclechuck. here in Japan.now can't wait to use it.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

samurai said:


> just received my Musclechuck. here in Japan.now can't wait to use it.


Hey happy for you. I use more mm bits than Imperial, so I will wait till he can produce a 12mm version. Let us know how it works for you and your machine.


----------



## samurai (Aug 14, 2011)

Daikusan said:


> Hey happy for you. I use more mm bits than Imperial, so I will wait till he can produce a 12mm version. Let us know how it works for you and your machine.


Thanx.i will keep you update.i just tried free run so far there is no vibration.good thing is that it make little more extension which is very good for my future dust extraction hood.i was just waiting for it so now I know all the dimension.i will design according to it.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Steve, there is a new reducer bushing in the works to convert from 1/2" down to 12 mm. I will let you know how the prototypes work out.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Here is the latest application list for the Musclechuck.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Mike said:


> Steve, there is a new reducer bushing in the works to convert from 1/2" down to 12 mm. I will let you know how the prototypes work out.


Mike
Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

*News flash*

I like my Musclechucks so much that I insisted John make them for the Triton TRA-001 and the Makita RP2301FC. I even shipped my routers to John so he wouldn't have to go out and buy them for R&D. John emailed me this photo today; the long wait is over.

The Type 8 fits the Triton TRA-001.

The Type 9 fits the Makita RP2301FC.

Both types are available for order now.  Remember to use the link in post #12 of this thread to get the 5% discount if you are ordering.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Mike, I MAY give one a try for the TRA001.

I cannot see why there needs to be so many 'type #' , I would think a 1/2" collet would work for any router.

What is the difference between the 'type' numbers?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Mike, my order is now in for one of each, I'm as excited as a youngster on the night of Dec. 24th!
James, there is no standard for the diameter of the armature shaft or angle of the taper, hence all the different models. I recall that you replaced the original collet on your TRA001, could you please remind me what I need to order so that the MUSCLECHUCK fits my early version.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The many different threads in the nuts, different nut diameters, different cone angles of the various collets is why there are 9 Types James.

This is also good news for people who just need a replacement collet/nut too since you can compare your router to the chart to see which collet/nut combinations will interchange with your model.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey Mike 

Do they list one for the Craftsman routers ? many have ask how they can use a 1/2" shank bit in the older type router..

==


Mike said:


> The many different threads in the nuts, different nut diameters, different cone angles of the various collets is why there are 9 Types James.
> 
> This is also good news for people who just need a replacement collet/nut too since you can compare your router to the chart to see which collet/nut combinations will interchange with your model.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

BJ, the older routers that only accept 1/4" shanks are not designed to handle the added weight of 1/2" shank bits and collet/nut assemblies. The limiting factor is the router shaft.

Musclechucks are available to fit all the new combo kit versions as well as the Craftsman 26620. I just checked the web site and the Craftsman models are not listed; that is being addressed as I type this. The Type 4 fits these models. (which use the Bosch 1617 collet/nut)


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

harrysin said:


> James,..... I recall that you replaced the original collet on your TRA001, ....


I was going to Harry, but did not proceed with that idea....

The reason was so that I could use the 1/4 collet instead of a 1/4" sleeve like the new TRB001. Nothing to do with the Musclechuck. I have not had a 1/4" shank cutter come out of any of my sleeves so did not go ahead.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Mike said:


> The many different threads in the nuts, different nut diameters, different cone angles of the various collets is why there are 9 Types James.


I must have miss-understood, Mike. I assumed the musclechuck was set in the 1/2" collet like an extension.

Must go back and do some research.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Mike

The item below also has Allen screw to hold the bit in place..

Craftsman 1 2" Router Bit Connector Adaptor Kit Quick Change 26690 | eBay

===


Mike said:


> BJ, the older routers that only accept 1/4" shanks are not designed to handle the added weight of 1/2" shank bits and collet/nut assemblies. The limiting factor is the router shaft.
> 
> Musclechucks are available to fit all the new combo kit versions as well as the Craftsman 26620. I just checked the web site and the Craftsman models are not listed; that is being addressed as I type this. The Type 4 fits these models. (which use the Bosch 1617 collet/nut)


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

jw2170 said:


> I was going to Harry, but did not proceed with that idea....
> 
> The reason was so that I could use the 1/4 collet instead of a 1/4" sleeve like the new TRB001. Nothing to do with the Musclechuck. I have not had a 1/4" shank cutter come out of any of my sleeves so did not go ahead.


Thanks for that James, I'm now wondering if the MUSCLECHUCK will go straight onto the spindle. Assuming that there is at least one left from this initial production run I should soon be in a position to answer the question. I'll be very disappointed if I miss out. Just in case there is a member out there who doesn't know what I'm talking about the MUSCLECHUCK replaces the standard router chuck and not only is the bit fitted/removed from the collet by a half turn of a 4mm Allen key, so much more convenient than one or two spanners, but it gives about an extra half inch depth of cut. In my opinion it is also a more precision piece of engineering than the one supplied with the router.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Will type 8 fit the triton 21/4 hp router. The collet is the biggest pain with the router jams all the time.


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

I have had the *MUSCLECHUCK* on my Bosch 1617EVSPK for a couple of months now and they cannot have it back. I love it.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Gary, the Type 8 will fit both the TRA-001 and the MOF-001. Check this photo to confirm that you have the new style collet/nut.


----------



## 48394 (Oct 25, 2010)

Mike,
I have an Elu 3338, Type 2 and a Festool OF1400 EQ. The collet nuts have the same thread. Are the collets also identical? The only difference I can see, without sophisticated measuring of cone angle and length, is that the Festool collet has an o-ring and the Elu does not. BTW, reinserting the Festool collet into the nut and getting the o-ring nested in its groove is quite the chore.
Regis


----------



## luke79 (Feb 11, 2014)

Very detailed, thanks for sharing this useful information.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Regis, sorry I missed this. I can not assist you in identifying the Elu collets as they are not available here. It is not enough that the threads are the same, the cone angle must be identical for safe operation.


----------



## 48394 (Oct 25, 2010)

Mike,
Though 20 years apart in manufacture (Elu 1992, Festool 2012), the collets are identical.
Regis


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Regis, I suggest that you send the Elu collet to DeRosa Engineering and let John verify that they are identical, just to play it safe. This can be returned with your order.


----------



## 48394 (Oct 25, 2010)

Mike,
Using John's extensive list of router models I found the Elu 3338 and the Festool OF 1400 to be in the same collet category.
I did purchase a Type 1 for my table mounted PC75182 and have retired the wobbly MLCS collet extension. Bit changes above the table are very easy with the Musclechuck and the router runs with much less noise and vibration.
Regis


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Glad to hear this Regis. I spoke to John this weekend and the Type 10 Musclechuck to fit the Milwaukee routers will be available this week.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

These arrived today; The Type 10 for the Milwaukee's and the Type 11 for the old style Triton TRA-001 and Makita 3600BR.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Looks like my 3600BR is getting a present.......

Lucky I have been called back to work......LOL.


----------



## My_Name_Is_Neo (Nov 3, 2013)

*Skil 1830*

Hi guys, I have skil 1830 router, long story short the Chuck/Collet went bad and now i am looking to buy a replacement. But really want to get muscle chuck instead as this router is permanently attached to my table. The musclechuck website does not mention any skil routers. DO you guys know if any other type will fit skil 1830 - skiltools.com/Tools/Pages/ProductDetail.aspx?model=1830


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

If you or someone you know can identify the thread pitch and diameter the maker can tell you.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Contact John DeRosa. Email, or phone info, is available by clicking on the "contact" tab at the top of the Musclechuck home page. John is a GREAT guy, and has been very helpful. He might have one that will work.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2014)

I bought a 1/2 router extension to use in my Ryobi ER 1150 table mounted router an found it seemed to vibrate.
I have yesterday tested it in my new DE-625 machine and found it seemed to be ok.
It was tesed by routing a trench with and without the extension and then measuring the width of each and found the runout was in the order of 0.1mm or 0.004". 
This seems to be great and shows the superb build of the DW-625 and the possibiliy that the Ryobi collet has more runout.
Hope this has been helpfull.
Yours totallyhornby


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Totallyhornby said:


> This... ...shows the superb build of the DW-625 and the possibiliy that the Ryobi collet has more runout.


The DW625 collet system (and that of its' predecessor Elu models) has long been recognised as being of high quality with a very deep multi-slotted collet - much deeper than any other router on the market as far as I'm aware. The same collet has been adopted by several other European manufacturers. Pretty much the same was said in the late Patrick Spielman's books on routing. As you've realised a decent collet system is a good starting point for accurate work or if you want to use a collet extender

Regards

Phil


----------



## phillipsted (Sep 26, 2014)

Mike said:


> These arrived today; The Type 10 for the Milwaukee's and the Type 11 for the old style Triton TRA-001 and Makita 3600BR.


I'm really glad for the Type 11 Musclechuck. I accidentally bought a "New Old Stock" TRA-001 recently with the old-style chuck. Was disappointed, even though I got a great discount. But with the Musclechuck and TRA mounted under my table, it makes for a fantastic setup. The Musclechuck is a fantastic piece of kit.

TedP


----------



## marcusp (Aug 11, 2016)

I've read all the pages of this thread and I've ordered a Musclechuck for my Dewalt DW625. It seems really amazing and it's compatible with the metric system, which is a good news ! I've bought an Xtreme Xtension recently, but it's only compatible with the bits in imperial system (excepted for 8mm if you buy an extra collet), so I had to sell it (just posted in the specific section).
I hope it'll be big enough in order for me to use it from the top of my table (I owned a CMT Industrio + Router Raizer) !


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

welcome to the forums marcusp...
make yourself at home if you will...
this is a good place to be...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

marcusp said:


> I've read all the pages of this thread and I've ordered a Musclechuck for my Dewalt DW625. It seems really amazing and it's compatible with the metric system, which is a good news ! I've bought an Xtreme Xtension recently, but it's only compatible with the bits in imperial system (excepted for 8mm if you buy an extra collet), so I had to sell it (just posted in the specific section).
> I hope it'll be big enough in order for me to use it from the top of my table (I owned a CMT Industrio + Router Raizer) !


Welcome to the forum Marc. You can get (1/2 inch) reducer bushings for both 8mm and 6mm. I've read that a 3/8 inch bushing will work with 10mm but I haven't tried it yet. Unfortunately there is no 12 mm bushing from 1/2 inch. The walls would be too thin. I get my bushings from Lee Valley Tools here in Canada. Bushing Adapters - Lee Valley Tools


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

marcusp said:


> ..........I've bought an Xtreme Xtension recently, but it's only compatible with the bits in imperial system (excepted for 8mm if you buy an extra collet), so I had to sell it (just posted in the specific section).


Not sure where the problem is. I have the Xtreme Xtension and the 1/4" and 8mm collet inserts and it works fine. I always buy 1/2" bits if I can get them for the bit I want, if not 8mm and if that's not available I get the 1/4". Can't think of any 12mm shank bits that aren't available in 1/2" shank anyway. I use Wealden router bits now as the quality is stunning. Can't say I've seen any 12mm shank bits on their website.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I have some I got off ebay from Onsrud. I got them so cheap it`s worth buying a collet to fit them. I just have to see which router I can get a 12mm collet for.


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> I have some I got off ebay from Onsrud. I got them so cheap it`s worth buying a collet to fit them. I just have to see which router I can get a 12mm collet for.


Sorry Charles, but aren't you talking about a 'complete' collet assembly, as opposed to an insert? Marc bought an Xtreme Xtension which, afaik, won't take an insert for a 12mm shank if the collet is 1/2", an insert would be too thin. Surely the same problem will apply to the musclechuck. The only difference is the Xtreme Xtension gives an added 1 1/2" rise and a 1/2" collet, whereas the musclechuck just replaces the existing collet. Both are easy release compared to the original collet assemblies on routers.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

vindaloo said:


> Sorry Charles, but aren't you talking about a 'complete' collet assembly, as opposed to an insert? Marc bought an Xtreme Xtension which, afaik, won't take an insert for a 12mm shank if the collet is 1/2", an insert would be too thin. Surely the same problem will apply to the musclechuck. The only difference is the Xtreme Xtension gives an added 1 1/2" rise and a 1/2" collet, whereas the musclechuck just replaces the existing collet. Both are easy release compared to the original collet assemblies on routers.


Many routers are sold as various models worldwide with different electrical parts to fit the various systems in different countries but the basic router is the same so in those cases it`s possible to find the metric versions of the collets and switch them out with the Imperial versions ours come with. In some cases it`s just the collet (like my old DW 610) and in some cases it`s collet and nut assembly where the collet snaps into the nut. I`m pretty sure I`ve seen a 12 mm one for either my M12V or V2 Hitachis, I just haven`t gotten around to getting one yet.


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Many routers are sold as various models worldwide with different electrical parts to fit the various systems in different countries but the basic router is the same so in those cases it`s possible to find the metric versions of the collets and switch them out with the Imperial versions ours come with. In some cases it`s just the collet (like my old DW 610) and in some cases it`s collet and nut assembly where the collet snaps into the nut. I`m pretty sure I`ve seen a 12 mm one for either my M12V or V2 Hitachis, I just haven`t gotten around to getting one yet.


That's what I thought you meant, but Marc was talking about the inserts to go into the Xtreme Xtension and the Musclechuck. 

Since writing my last, I have seen that you can buy a set of collets for the musclechuck, as opposed to the Xtreme Xtension which can only take the inserts.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I also thought that they were just bushings but it appears they have a forcing cone machined in. I also see that a 12mm collet is available. Thanks for pointing that out Angie. It`s looking like a Musclechuck may be the way to go to get what I need.


----------



## marcusp (Aug 11, 2016)

In metric system 8mm and 12mm are very common especially with CMT's bits.
With Extreme Extension you can buy a 8mm collet but as you said, you don't have a 12mm collet sold by them. Other brands are selling 12mm collets but we have to be sure they are compatible before buying them from the other side of the atlantic !
So this is for this reason (and the fact that the musclechuck seems amazing) that I've ordered this product with the combo kit #4 (which contains 6-8-12mm colletts).
Btw I've asked to the owner of the shop but never had any answer, does anyone can tell me what's the purpose of the "Assembly Setting Rings" that he's selling on his website ?


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

France
watch this
https://m.youtube.com/watch?autoplay=1&v=Z3eYHd8AV1k


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks John. I was also wondering what those were for.


----------



## marcusp (Aug 11, 2016)

Ok thanks John, I didn't see your answer before, because I didn't receive any alert by mail. So now I understand what's the role of these setting rings, that's a little the same thing we use with a drill to limit the depth.
Btw I've received my musclechuck, and mounted it on my router, but until now I've got not enough free time to try it. The only thing which could be improved, is the wrench, a rounded tip would be better. My router is not high enough to use the wrench horizontally. Excepted this minor drawback the quality is really great !


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

@marcusp I use a ball end "T" handle allen wrench at my table.


----------

